# My Marlin 1895 "Cowboy"



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently decided to start shooting my Marlin 1895 again. It is in .45-70 caliber. I decided

that I wanted to shoot hard cast bullets, and I located a man on Marling owners board who calls himself Doc Holliday. Doc makes mighty fine lead bullets with wide flat nose. I have settled on his 430 grain gas checked bullets.







If you have low blood platelettes, never allow your big rifle to kick you in the collar bone. Just a small bruise will bleed under the skin, and may cause you to look kind of ugly.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's good shooting Rich, ouch on the collar bone hit. nice looking rifle, bet it's a lot of fun to shoot, keeping off the collar bone that is ...lol


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

220swift said:


> That's good shooting Rich, ouch on the collar bone hit. nice looking rifle, bet it's a lot of fun to shoot, keeping off the collar bone that is ...lol


Yes! I have a cheek piece on the stock that is made of strechy material and has velcro fastener. I folded up some zip-lock bags and placed them under the cheek piece at top of comb. This seems to help me get cheek weld easier, and seems to keep the rifle butt away from my collar bone better. It is hard to get a really good shooting position while draped over the hood of my truck though. It has always worked real well with my smaller caliber rifles that don't kick, but the .45-70 is a whole different animal.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the same gun with a 26" octagon barrel. I shoot only copper jacked or all copper bullets. I have a load with hornidy 300 gr going 2500 fps that will make a raged hole at 100 yards. And a Barnes 250 all copper that rushes out at 2650 fps with the same accressey. I topped her with a Cabalas lever action 4X9 . They make a great elk gun.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a fine looking weapon there, always wanted a 45-70, I get shooting pains looking at the bruises.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OUCH! 
Nice shooting , I want a ruger#1 in 45-70, octagon barrel in case anyone knows
Of one


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like you've been able to tame that tiger enough to make it perform. It's a difficult proposition to hang on tight and shoot straight at the same time. Good job!

I have an older Marlin 1895 topped with a Zeiss Diavari and it will put 'em in there like that. We were shooting some of my 405-grain handloads two weeks ago and my buddy had to quit after two rounds. I use a little extra padding to stay in the game.

I also have a T/C Contender chambered for it. While it will get your attention, and that of any witnesses, it won't pouind your shoulder like that but takes some getting used to.

And, Dawg, I'd still like to see the specs on your loads and what reference material you are using. Keeping pressure to 40,000 c.u.p. the 300-grain loads in my Hornady book top out at 2100 fps - nothing faster.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice shooting

and *DAMN THATS ONE HECK OF A BRUISE*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ouch!!! thats why if I want to shoot big bores I use a handgun !, LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I like the rifle. I like the groups. I DON'T like the bruise.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool stuff Rich.


----------



## hunter5567 (May 30, 2013)

Hornady lists the Sierra 300gr HP at 2424fps in a 24" barrel using H4198 powder and 2407fps using IMR4198.

I just pulled some Remington factory loads with the 405gr bullet and reloaded them to higher velocity using IMR 4895. They were loaded with 35.5grs of what looked like IMR 4198 powder.

I have some good medium loads using the Hornady 300gr JHP at around 2100fps and the factory 405's were hitting about 8" lower at 100 yards. I'm probably pushing them around 1650-1700fps versus the factory velocity of 1300fps (which is probably 1150-1200fps).

I got some Hornady 350gr FP's to try next with some R7 powder. I haven't shot the modified factory yet. I'm also loading some Hornady 500gr solids using mild loads and loaded to overall length to function in the lever action.

Those 430gr bullets at 1700fps are grizzle bar loads. Might leave a bruise whether its on the collar bone or not.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Are those loads listed above meant for a Marlin 1895? The *Ruger #1* loads have maximum charges developing 50,000 c.u.p. as tested in the Hornady lab but the *Marlins* are not loaded to these levels in my book. In fact, there is a warning against using such loads with such pressures in anything but the Rugers, Browning 78, Wickliffe and Siamese Mauser bolt guns.

My Hornday manual (third edition 1985) shows a maximum load of 51.2 grains of *IMR 4198* with a 300-grain JHP at 2100 fps from a 22-inch barrel. with pressure at or below 40,000 c.u.p. Again, I use a Barnes 300-grain bullet for hunting and in my Marlin and Contender, they never hit close to 2000 fps. I noticed, however, that your data indicates a test barrel of 24 inches, which should account for more velocity, but I'm still wondering about the pressure.

The manual says this: Should any reloader desire to use the300-grain Hollow Point, data from the 1895 45-70 should be used.

I know I have an older manual but the guns haven't changed, so I question the data being provided here. Not an accusation. Just wondering.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice shooting... I close my eyes when shooting the 45/70...


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

hunter5567 said:


> Hornady lists the Sierra 300gr HP at 2424fps in a 24" barrel using H4198 powder and 2407fps using IMR4198.
> 
> I just pulled some Remington factory loads with the 405gr bullet and reloaded them to higher velocity using IMR 4895. They were loaded with 35.5grs of what looked like IMR 4198 powder.
> 
> ...


You are right on the money concerning the 300 grain Sierra and H4198. It is listed as a maximum load on Hodgdon's reloading data for lever actions site. You are correct about those 430 grain WFN bullets also. I wanted a load that would punch clean through both shoulders of a cape Buffalo or Kodiak bear if necessary. Now I have it. :teeth:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Nice rifle!....so back in the day when this was a more common cal/rifle....was everyone walking around with a black and blue shoulder??


Stonegod,

I really doubt that too many men were sporting sore shoulders when shooting those heavy old trapdoor rifles loaded with black powder. I just happen to be a bleeder now. I have an enlarged spleen that causes me to have low blood platelette's. I fiercly fought with the doctor's for over two years because I want that bad spleen to be gone. I know that there is no use attempting to convince any other Doctor in Omaha-Council Bluffs area to disagree with another doctor. They are all in their own little "click", just like the Lawyers and the Police. I would need to travel to another state, maybe Mayo clinic in Rochester, Mn. I am now too weak for travel, so I am doomed. I told my regular Doctor that by the time they realize that I have been right the whole time. I would be too weak to undergo that surgery. Sometimes it is pure hell to be smarter than my Doctor's, and I trulely believe that sir.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

My attampt to shoot through 13 one gallon jugs full of water was somewhat less than spectacular. I wasn't lined up just right on the row of jugs, and my bullet exited right rear of jug #8 My 22 year old Grand Daughter videoed the event.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Now my Gran Daughter too the rifle from my hands and announced that she would shoot the last five jugs. Take note of the Zombie target I placed behing last jug. As my Grand Daughter placed the rifle on shooting sticks she asked me "Is this gonna hurt?" I said yes and she asked "Am I gonna cry?". I said yes and she pulled the trigger like a pro.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff Rich....did she cry?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

220swift said:


> good stuff Rich....did she cry?


Nope, didn't even flinch Dang it! She called me up on the phone about a week ago and asked if she and I could go back out there and do it again. :teeth:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a tough gal !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Sounds like a tough gal !


Yep! Taller than me, probably just as heavy, and has some Judo and Karate background. Then you need to think about her guard dog "Brutus". Brutus is a mean looking critter for certain.


----------



## hunter5567 (May 30, 2013)

glenway said:


> Are those loads listed above meant for a Marlin 1895? The *Ruger #1* loads have maximum charges developing 50,000 c.u.p. as tested in the Hornady lab but the *Marlins* are not loaded to these levels in my book. In fact, there is a warning against using such loads with such pressures in anything but the Rugers, Browning 78, Wickliffe and Siamese Mauser bolt guns.
> 
> My Hornday manual (third edition 1985) shows a maximum load of 51.2 grains of *IMR 4198* with a 300-grain JHP at 2100 fps from a 22-inch barrel. with pressure at or below 40,000 c.u.p. Again, I use a Barnes 300-grain bullet for hunting and in my Marlin and Contender, they never hit close to 2000 fps. I noticed, however, that your data indicates a test barrel of 24 inches, which should account for more velocity, but I'm still wondering about the pressure.
> 
> ...


 You need to get a newer reloading manual. This is from the 2013 Hogdon Reloading Annual Manual. The H4198 loads have been listed as far back as the 2004 Annual Manual which is the first one I got back then. I have that old 1986 Hodgdon Manual #25 as well with the old loads.

Starting loads using IMR4198 is 53.7gr for 2293fps @ 33,100 CUP and max charge of 57.2gr for 2407fps and 39,100 CUP. These are Lever Action loads.

H4198 is 55gr for 2221fps @ 27,600CUP and a max of 60.0gr for 2424 @ 40,000CUP

I am using IMR4895 which is listed as starting at 54gr for 1785fps @ 30,500CUP. I am loading the Remington 405gr JSP with 50.3gr, so I estimate I am somewhere between 1600fps and 1700fps.

I'll have to drag the chronograph out when I get ready to test them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid. Rich, thanks for sharing, a precious Granddaughter for sure.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice videos

of course she didnt cry

gilrs like her dont cry(judo/karate background)

they make others cry 

i was in kickboxing with a little red haired girl

she was about about 4'6" tall and could knock around some of the biggest guys at our club

i never sparred with her,just because i could never hit a woman even in a sporting environment


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a tough young lady for sure. You are making memories that money can't buy.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

glenway said:


> That's a tough young lady for sure. You are making memories that money can't buy.


That is true sir, and I hope that I ain't done just yet. I am saving up my one gallon jugs right now.

Hey glenway, how much does a henweigh?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey glenway, how much does a henweigh?

Not sure. I was chasing one through the farmers' market last weekend but it stepped on a scale and got a weigh.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

We have a marlin 45-70 with the octagon barrel. Its long heavy and kicks like a mule. Bruises ya like that when it hits the point of your shoulder too! Good shootin sir.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You guys/gals like pictures. Heres my two 45/70's.

I bought the model "95" brand new in 1972 when they first came out --- I picked it up at a place called Hawks hardware (when hardware stores sold guns and ammo) for I believe $81.00--- cash.lol.

The second is a 1873 Springfield Trapdoor. I think I got it in "74". I traded one of the city folks 4 Red Fox hides (stretched and dried) for it.

Both like the 405grs rounds when I need to kill somethin big.lol.

















awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Cat.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cat those are 2 very nice rifles you have

i REALY like that ol springfield trap door,WOW shes a beauty


----------

